# Pruning Bacopa



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I have some Bacopa monnieri in my guppies' new 10 gal as well as my Betta's 10 gal and I was wondering how I prune it? I know that I can snip off side shoots and replant them into the substrate but can I also prune the plant the way one would if they were pruning Wisteria? I'm just curious because if they get too tall, I'd like to trim them down and replant the tops but I don't know if that would kill the plant.

Thanks!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure about B. monnnieri, but I trim my B. caroliniana that way and they do fine.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks. 

Normally most stem plants can be pruned this way but I just wanted to ask about it first before snipping away. My plants don't need to be trimmed yet but I just wanted to find out more about it first. I'll just wait to see if someone will come along who has this plant and knows exactly how to prune it.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

ive had bacopa carolinia for years, always just cut it off wherever like another stem plant. no special treatment needed


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Trim away, no problems with doing this in my experiences with Bacopa monnieri.

For any stem plant, if you're planning to keep the 'bottoms' planted, trim only 1/3, or at the very most 1/2 of the stem at a time.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

heres what i have done from cutting off and replanting bacopa lol


----------

